# safari Pop Ups



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

Within the last few weeks when I open Safari and start browsing the web there is a large pop up on the bottom of the screen that comes up and ask if I want to look at another site, or would you like to try this site, etc, etc, I have Safari set for private browsing, the pop up blocker is on. I didn't have this problem before and haven't added anything . It' very annoying.

Could this be coming from Google? Yahoo? I
If I open one of my saved sites withing a few seconds this big pop up starts to show it's ugly self from the bottom of the web site, it's driving me crazy. 
Has anyone experienced this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

First, run this utility so we know the specs of your computer, and then paste the results here. (It would be even better to edit your profile, all the way at the bottom is a text box to enter this information, and then an icon always appears next to your name providing this information.)

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Second, could you attach some screen shots of this pop up or pop ups so we can see exactly what it is.

Third, I would run a virus scan. Could be a virus. Not sure tho.


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try and get a photo. I guess I have to ask, how to do you run a virus scan on an Apple?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh you have a Mac. Macs typically are considered less likely to get a virus only because windows is a much bigger market. So hackers tend to target windows computer more than macs. I am very unfamiliar with Macs. With a google search, it seems that Macs do not come preinstalled with a virus scanner. I would post the pictures first, and then we can go from there. Here's an article for taking screenshots on Macs.

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/screencapturemac/ht/macscreenshot.htm


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

/Users/mab8104/Desktop/Screen Shot 2013-02-15 at 6.16.32 PM.png


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

In order to properly attach an image so I am able to view it, when replying, below the text box in which you type in, select the "go advanced" tab. Then, at the top of this new text box, you will see like a paperclip icon. If you hold your mouse over it, it will say attachments. Click on it and "upload a file from your computer."


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=220711&stc=1&d=1360982768


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

At the bottom you will see a white tab, this is what keeps popping up when I go into any web site. It was doing it while I was on this site.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You said you had the pop-up blocker on, make sure there are no exceptions in the pop-up blocker. If there is and it is this pop-up, it essentially bypasses the pop-up blocker.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does this only occur on specific web sites?

That looks more like a HTML coded popup than a "real" popup window.


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

It happens on any web site. As I was typing a response the same type of pop up came up on this web site.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X are you using?
We are going to need to check your hosts file.

Are you using any Safari extensions also?


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm using OS X 10.8.2


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Headrush said:


> Are you using any Safari extensions also?


Don't forget to respond to the last question as well.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwntwn50 said:


> I'm using OS X 10.8.2


Can you post the results of running this command in /Applications/Utilities/Terminal:

```
cat /private/etc/hosts
```


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dwntwn50 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wanted to pass on what i found out, when I long in there's a wind to type your pass word, well, above the box were your P/W goes, there's a little box that say open windows during login. It was checked, so i unchecked it and logged in, opened safari and started browsing, so nothing happened. How i found this, i logged in as a guest and started browsing and nothing, so i figured it had to be something with my login, there it was. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwntwn50 said:


> I wanted to pass on what i found out, when I long in there's a wind to type your pass word, well, above the box were your P/W goes, there's a little box that say open windows during login. It was checked, so i unchecked it and logged in, opened safari and started browsing, so nothing happened. How i found this, i logged in as a guest and started browsing and nothing, so i figured it had to be something with my login, there it was.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions.


Could you post a screenshot of that login screen?

What you posted doesn't sound like the 10.8.2 login screen and the screen shot you previously posted didn't look like a system type window either.

It makes me wonder if you have some 3rd party program installed that is adding that.
A screenshot would help solve that.


----------

